# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  What's your fave cartoon ?? (Darris started it)...

## Andrea

I know this is REALLY childish but Darris started it   so, what's y'alls favorite cartoon/episode??

My favorite ones are the old Warner Brothers (I think) ones that were like "House  of the Future" and "Cars of the Future". I specifically remember that one car of the future had a mother-in-law seat that was about 20 feet behind the rest of the car!

And 1 of my all-time faves was the one where 2 clunky old cars (I think the dad was  taxi) had a baby who wanted to be a hotrod, much to his parents chagrin. Well the baby hotrod ends up racing a train and gets hurt, yada yada yada. 

Anybody remember those??  :D

----------


## karen

If I keep this up I'll make Insane Poster in no time...  My favorite modern day cartoon in the Powerpuff girls.  I identify with Buttercup way to much.  But as far as the oldies go I always liked the ones that were parodies of the then stars of the day.  Like Clark Gable as a fish with big ears-that kind of stuff

----------


## Steve Machol

Any Rocky & Bullwinkle episode!  This series was way ahead of it's time.  Ren & Stimpy is pretty cool too.

------------------
 
OptiBoard Administrator

----------


## EyeManFla

Yup...got to go with R&B. Still holds us after all these years. I kinda miss Beenie and Cecil though.

----------


## stephanie

Hey Andrea!! Do you know by any chance where one might get one of those Mother-in-law cars?!!! Would very much love to have one!!
Talk to you soon I hope!!
Steph

----------


## Suzy W

Fave cartoon of all time has to be Scooby Doo!  Just gotta love that silly dog.  Thoug I still have a soft spot for the roadrunner episode that the coyote finally caught him.  Classic for me.

Suzy " and yes I like Monty Python also lol" Welch

----------


## Judy Canty

Rocky and Bullwinkle any day!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

The Coyote finally catches him??!!??  I've been waiting for that episode my whole life!

Monty, eh?  "What are ya waiting for, it's only a bloody rabbit?  But its got FANGS!"  "Run away, run away!"  Heh, heh, heh.

As I mentioned in Darris' post, Chip and Dale was one of the most intellectually stimulating cartoons for me ("I say, dear chap, I believe our tree has, well, vanished.")  Great stuff.

I'll throw a dark horse in there, too.  "Droopy" has to rank up there somewhere- along with "Quick Draw McGraw," and "Dudley Dooright."

The worst cartoon ever HAS to be "Josey and the Pussycats," though.  Along with those stupid Wundertwins ("form of, water" "shape of, a toothpick"  geeesh!).

Pete "Speed of lightning, loud as thunder, robbing all who rob and plunder" Hanlin

----------


## EyeManFla

Monty Python.........the best ever...

no it isn't
yes it is
no it isn't 
yes it is

besides, I didn't want to be an optician, I always wanted to be............

----------


## Tammy

I can still remember coming home for lunch in 1st grade just to watch KIMBA The White Lion, and Speed Racer, while I ate my P&J sandwich before heading back to school.  Those were the good ol'days, My favorite attitude character was the PINK PANTHER!  WOW what a panther he was.

Tammy (missin the ol' days)

----------


## Suzy W

Yup Pete... the Coyote does finally catch him..... but the roadrunner is ten times bigger and the ole coyotoe can't do anything but wrap his arms around one of his legs!  
It's gotta be on some cable channel out there somewhere.

Suzy  "we are the trees that go NEE and we want a shrubbery"

----------


## John R

> Originally posted by EyeManFla:
> _Monty Python.........the best ever...
> 
> no it isn't
> yes it is
> no it isn't 
> yes it is
> 
> besides, I didn't want to be an optician, I always wanted to be............_


spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, chips, spam, spam,
please.
John "it's not a cartoon but  it's better" r

----------


## Steve Machol

Monty Python is fantastic, but it really isn't a 'cartoon'.  ("I'm not dead!")

Actually Pete mentioned the Simpsons in another thread.  I can't believe I forgot this one!  This is certainly the best written cartoons in history.  It's so good that it's easy to foregt it's _just_ a cartoon.

------------------
 
OptiBoard Administrator

----------


## Darris Chambless

Since I started it...:-)

Pete said:
"The worst cartoon ever HAS to be "Josey and the Pussycats," though. Along with those stupid Wundertwins ("form of, water" "shape of, a toothpick" geeesh!)."

As a comedian I watched once said "Have you ever noticed how the girl Wonder Twin got to be all the good things and the boy got all the crappy transformations? 'Form of...a squeegy.' She would be like 'Form of a three ton, ten foot tall green furred Gorilla with a 50 cal. machine gun and a full clip.' He'd be 'Form of...a lump of coal.' 'Here sis you catch the bad guy and I'll rub all over his face and make him look like a Hobo.'" What a couple of losers those Wonder Twins were.

Eyemanfla said: "besides, I didn't want to be an optician, I always wanted to be............" "A lumberjack. Oh I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay. I sleep all night and I work all day (chorus same as the afore mentioned) I cut down trees I eat my lunch I go to the lavatree (lavatory but in English vernacular) On Wednesdays I go shopping and have buttered Scones for tea (chorus) I work all day. I sleep all night. I like to press wild flowers. I put on women's clothing and hang around in bars (chorus questioningly) I eat my lunch I wear high heels, suspenders and a bra. I wish I'd been a girlie just like my dear Mama." "Oh Reginald (Whimper) I always thought you were so...so rugged! (WAAAHHHH!)" :-) "No, no. That's entirely too silly."

I remember "Speed Racer" and I remember "Cecil and Beenie" In fact my brother has  original "Cecil" and "Beenie" dolls/with the propeller. Who can forget the others along the same vane; Kookla, Fran and Ollie? That's digging into the past a little ;-) 

What about "Soccer Locker" with Kyle Rogue Jr.? Graham Kerr "The Galloping Gourmet"? "The Electric Company"? "Zoom"? "Family Theatre"? "Time Tunnel"? "UFO"? The show with a cast of marionette puppets I believe it was called "Sting Ray"?

Cartoons? Well, there just weren't many cartoons other than "Merry Melodies", "Looney Tunes" or "Bugs Bunny" at least I don't remember many others. Oh wait, "Felix the Cat","Tom Slick" and "Super Chicken". I never really got into "Rocky and Bullwinkle".

I can remember the first Drive-In-Movie my Mom and Dad took my brother and I to see. It was a double feature with "Five Fingers of Death" and Bruce Lee's "Enter the Dragon." I saw "Mary Poppins" at an actual movie theatre AND "The Sound of Music" also at the Theatre. That's a flashback I can tell you. I have seen "The Sound of Music" so many times that I should know the screen play by heart, but it was such a traumatic experience having to sit through the whole thing so many times that I've blocked it from my memory :-) My parents even have three copies of the soundtrack on vinyl albums. 

It's like shards of glass in my head thinking about the pinkish colored cover with the picture of Julie Andrews standing with arms wide open atop a flower covered hill, in a white smock and pinkish dress. Somebody shoot me. PLEASE!!! :-) Can't...get...picture...out...of...head...AAAAAUUUUUGGGGGHHH  HH!!!! Those young girls all dressed in AAAAAUUUUGGGHHHH!!!! SINGING!!!! AAAUUUUGGGGHHHH!!!!

Back to reality and fresh as a daisy. Interesting what one can bring up in ones memory from the past ;-) Sometimes it's the dark past. Sometimes it's the evil past. Sometimes it's past the past. And sometimes it's beyond the evil, dark, past beyond the past of the past. That's pretty far out there I don't mind telling you ;-) I can still hear the screams, the wailing and groans of pain as the bones cracked and the life was take from the body. AAAAUUUUGGGGHHHH!!!! (If you aren't sure what I'm talking about and thinking that you may need to call for help, it is close to Halloween so I'm preparing) "The Blair Darris Project" screen play by Dell Furnstien. "Who's that naked guy over there and why is he carrying a knitted hot mit?" AAAAUUUUGGGGHHHH!!!! Well, maybe that won't happen but it could you know? :-)

Maybe I stepped into an odd little zone just then but I'm back now. Just in time to go to the house. 

Take care,

Darris C.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

> <FONT COLOR=#FF0000>What about "Soccer Locker" with Kyle Rogue Jr.? Graham Kerr "The Galloping Gourmet"? "The Electric Company"? "Zoom"? "Family Theatre"?  "Time Tunnel"? "UFO"? The show with a cast of marionette puppets I  believe it was called "Sting Ray"?</FONT>


Since we're mentioning TV shows now, I can remember that- on days you were home sick from school- there was always "Price is Right" and "Hogan's Heros" to brighten the day.  I used to like the Electric Company too ("HEY YOU GUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYSSSS!").

When I was 11, I had a ruptured appendix that put me in bed for 3 months (which just happened to perfectly coincide with Summer vacation... geeesh).  The deal with my mom was that I would watch Perry Mason with her and she would watch "Get Smart" with me ("missed it by THAT much").  

I have never seen "Sound of Music" (and THAT is one of my favorite things).  My first drive in was Bambi (I was 4), and the first in theater movie I remember was "The Pittsburgh Pisces" (bet no one else has ever seen that one...).  The only movie the whole family ever went to was "Peter's Dragon."

Does anyone remember when Julia Child's used to go to market to pick up her own food?  Loved that show as a kid...  One show that I somehow missed out on (but I'm catching up with it now with my kids) was Mr. Wizard.  Cool stuff.

My favorite tv past time in college was watching Bob Ross (I think that's his name) paint with his "magic paints" (always good to put me asleep for an afternoon nap... "we'll just pop a little tree in there- it'll be our little secret, because this is, after all, our little world...").

Pete "my name is Sir Peter of Penn, my quest is the Holy Grail, the square root of 2 is 1.4142135- agggggggggggggggggggggggh" Hanlin

----------


## EyeManFla

I love those Japanese cartoons like Speed Racer. I always found it interesting that the Japanese think all white people look alike...........


Josie and the Pussycats..oh,my God...why bring that up.

The Simpsons is one of the best thing on TV, cartoon or not.

----------


## karen

guess you Josie haters won't be going to see the movie they are making...with real live people.  I always kinda liked that cartoon.  Must be a girl thing.  While we are on the Monty subject, how about that skit from the Secret Policemens Other Ball with tthe guys pretending to be on a trapeze that were holding a stick in the air and singing the song...one of my favorites

----------


## Maria

Monty Python was v.good, but who remembers what "Don't mention the war" is from?

Maria "What did you expect to see, the Hanging Gardens of Babylon?" K

PS How do you lot pronounce lavatory then?
Do you say it lav - ah - tor - ee?

----------


## Steve Machol

> Originally posted by Maria:
> <FONT COLOR=#FF0000>PS How do you lot pronounce lavatory then?
> Do you say it lav - ah - tor - ee?</FONT>


Actually we pronounce it - 'bath rume'

 :D

------------------
 
OptiBoard Administrator

----------


## Maria

Do you have that Budweiser ad over there?
The "there's no bath in the bathroom" one?

Maria "If it's the world series, how come there's only you and canada in it?" K

----------


## Himyope

Why am I not surprised to find so many Python fans in this group?
One of my personal favorites is the Philosopher's Song. Years ago we spent hours trying to make out all the lyrics to it. Any one else know it?
And of course the cheese shop.....

----------


## stephanie

OOOH!!! Speed racer!!! Forgot all about that one. Does anyone remember Dinky dog? I used to love that cartoon. No one I work with seems to remember it. Of course there are always the classics: Bugs, Tom and Jerry, and Foghorn leg horn. Sadly we still watch cartoons around here even though we have no children. Love the Simpsons too. I have always hated Scooby Doo. Have some really bad childhood memories involving that one. My sister knew it scared me(why who knows??) and would MAKE me sit there and watch it. Still have flashbacks. AHHHH make it stop!!! It's a guy in a mask we all know it yet I still need a valium!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!! 
Have a good day!! 
Steph"it doesn't take much to upset my world" D

----------


## EyeManFla

> Originally posted by Maria:
> Maria "If it's the world series, how come there's only you and canada in it?" K[/I]


We own Canada, they just haven't figured it out yet.

----------


## JOHNNY MAYO

And they say optical people dont have a since of humor..
Johnny

------------------
Johnny's Optical Repair

----------


## Dave Metzger

Bugs Bunny is the man!!! I was 30 when I realized he tawked funny. All my rtelatives talked ike him.

 I managed to see Monty Python Live at the City Center in NY. They were great. I enjoyed the dead bird but had no use for the silly walks. Funny story about the day in NY. My brother and I were walking on 8th Avenue towards the theater. Two "working" women stopped us and asked if we wanted to enjoy a "pleasant" evening. My brother said to them "It's ok with us if it's ok to ask our Mom."

----------


## Maria

here we are - the lyrics to Bruce's Philosophers Song.

Immanuel Kant was a real pissant
Who was very rarely stable,

Heidegger, Heidegger was a
boozy beggar
Who could think you under the table,

David Hume could out-consume
Wilhelm Freidrich Hegel

And Wittgenstein was a
beery swine
Who was just as scloshed
as Schegal.

There's nothing Nietzche couldn't 
teach ya
'Bout the raising of the wrist
Socrates, himself was permanently p!$$£d.

John Stuart Mill, of his own
free will,
On half a pint of shandy was
particularly ill,

Plato, they say, could stick it away,
Half a crate of whisky every day.

Aristotle, Aristotle was a ******
for the bottle,
Hobbes was fond of his dram,

And Rene Descartes was a
drunken fart,
"I drink, therefore I am"

Yes, Socrates, himself, is
particularly missed,
A lovely little thinker,
But a ****** when he's p!$$£d.

I have the "Monty Python Sings" album, and the lyrics are in the sleevenotes.

Maria "I've got two legs" K

----------


## Christine

Flintstones, Popeye and Olive Oil
C.

----------


## shanbaum

What planet is this?

What about *Fritz the Cat*, and the other R. Crumb characata-ca-ca-characata-ca... toons?

----------


## Himyope

Maria, 

When I first saw your post of the lyrics, I was so very impressed.!! Then I was a little disappointed to find that you copied them off the sleeve and furious that they weren't printed on the album I had,  "Matching Tie and Handkerchief".  It would have saved hours of listening, writing, going back, listening, writing, going back, etc, etc, etc, not to mention looking up all the philosophers to get the names right.
Why is it I always seem to make any job harder than it needs to be

----------


## Shwing

You do Not own Canada. 

Canada is a thought, a dream, an abstraction, a fantasy.

Wait a minute, Trudeau is dead.

Canada is alive, maybe.

Remember the World Series of '92??

100 years ago, major wars were fought over the fact that one's country flag was flown upside down...

Shwing;-}

[This message has been edited by Shwing (edited 10-03-2000).]

----------


## Shwing

Or you can go here:

http://home.ican.net/~marlatt/craig/canadianisms.html

----------


## EyeManFla

> Originally posted by Shwing:
> _You do Not own Canada. 
> 
> Canada is a thought, a dream, an abstraction, a fantasy.
> 
> Shwing;-}
> 
> [This message has been edited by Shwing (edited 10-03-2000).]_


It's also a theme park at Epcot!!! Welcome to reality...........

----------


## Bev Heishman

I loved the Road Runner.  Hated Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.  How about Captain Kangaroo?  I loved the Galloping Gourmet, Mike Douglas Show, Red Skelton and I Love Lucy..all. I also spent 3 months at bed rest. Off on a tanget but greatly missed shows.  My favorite right now is That 70's Show on Fox. It makes sense of it all.  Parties every weekend...people sticking their fingers in our fish tank with a Pirahana...Saturday Night Live with Steve Martin...Oh let me click my heels 3 times and maybe.......

----------


## EyeManFla

Geez....the Mike Douglas Show. Like American Bandstand, another piece of Philadelphia lore that has vanished....................

----------

